# Kiko Loureiro's "Guitar Hacks" online course



## Paincakes (Feb 14, 2020)

I've checked out Kiko's YouTube channel and his style is really growing on me.
I found out he has a paid online course and was wondering if anyone here had tried it out and would recommend it. 

I've been playing for decades but have been stuck in a plateau for a while due to... well lack of structure / discipline.

He seems like a good guy, articulate, and has killer technique. Are his lessons worth the cash?


----------



## kisielk (Feb 21, 2020)

You can sign up and take the few free lessons to see if you like the style. I found the free ones pretty valuable and will probably do the paid course in the future, just too busy with other stuff at the moment.


----------



## ihunda (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi guys, full disclaimer, I have been working with Kiko on setting up Guitar Hacks and the online courses. 
It's very new so I am open to any feedback or any idea to improve the site!
@kisielk have you tried his practicing routine?


----------

